# Laparoscopic gastrostomy jejunostomy tube placement



## Sherry Winchel (Dec 9, 2016)

I can't find a code for a GJ tube.  Help!!  I have found for G-tube and J-tube but not together.  I'm thankful for any help that I can get.  Thanks!!

DESCRIPTION OF PROCEDURE: Patient was taken to the operating room and placed in the supine position. The patient was already intubated and area was prepped and draped in sterile fashion. Timeout was performed verifying correct patient, procedure, site of procedure, ongoing antibiotics and sterile instruments. The abdomen was entered using Hasson technique at the umbilicus. Pneumoperitoneum followed without complication and the camera was placed and examined closely in the abdomen. Additional 5 mm ports were placed on the right side of the abdomen for a total of 2 additional port sites. The stomach was then manipulated and local anesthetic was injected in the abdominal wall followed by a seeker needle, which was then placed directly into the anterior position of the mid body. A wire was then threaded through the needle and into the stomach. Stomach was then secured to the anterior abdominal wall with 3 T-fasteners. The dilator was then placed over the wire into the stomach followed by the GJ tube. It was then threaded into the jejunum. Stomach was then secured to the anterior abdominal wall with 3 T-fasteners. The flange at the GJ tube was estimated at 4 cm at the level of the skin. At this point, the 5 mm ports were then removed. The fascia was closed at the umbilicus using a figure-of-eight 0 Vicryl suture. Local anesthetic was injected at all incision sites. The skin was then closed with 4-0 Monocryl and Dermabond placed over the incisions. Patient tolerated the procedure well. All needle, sponge, instrument counts were correct were verified by nurse at the end of the case. Patient was then transferred back to the CV ICU without issues.
*


----------

